# Access Frontend mit SQL Server Backend



## si031006 (16. Dezember 2009)

Hi!

Wollen eine Access-Applikation mal so umstellen, das als Backend Microsoft Server SQL läuft.
Soweit, sogut, einige kleinere Anpassungen wurden gemacht, doch jetzt scheitern wir an einem kleinen Problem:

Wir rufen zur Ausführung der Query folgenden Code auf:
Call FDatabase.CreateQueryDef("", sQueryString).Execute

FDatabase ist hierbei DAO.Database Objekt. 
Sobald ein Create Statement aufgerufen wird kommt allerdings bei uns folgender Fehler:
Laufzeitfehler 3032, Operation kann nicht ausgeführt werden. 

Sobald ein Update Statement durchgeführt wird kommt folgende Meldung:
Laufzeitfehler 3024, Datei 'C:\Documents and Settings\rokoenin\My Documents\dbo.mdb' nicht gefunden. 


Weiss hier jemand Rat was diese Meldungen bedeuten sollen?
Werden die Strings am SQL-Server ausgeführt funktionieren diese Einwandfrei....


----------



## 4Rox (3. Oktober 2011)

DAO funktioniert mit SQL Server als Backend nicht, da muss ADO verwendet werden


----------

